# Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,vor kurzem hatte ich probleme mit der Angelschnur nach einem Drill mit nem 30kg Fisch. Der Drill hat etwa 15-20min gedauert und die 45 Sehne war die ganze Zeit mächtig unter Spannung.Beim nächsten Auswerfen hat die sich dann derartig verdrallt,dass ich die ersten 20m abschneiden musste.
Bei den "kleineren" Fischen hatte ich nie das Problem-kann es sein,daß bei starkem Zug der Wirbel nicht mehr arbeitet??
Ich hatte mir extra neues Angelgeschirr in Hua Hin gekauft,nachdem ich mit den Leihangeln und besonders den Schnüren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe(ein Fisch schwimmt da jetzt mit 20m Sehne rum :-(  
Wenn ich mir jetzt mal überlege,dass da ein 60kig Fisch rangeht,kann ich wohl die gesamte Schnur in die Tonne kloppen.
Hattet Ihr auch schonmal solche Probleme bzw muss da ein Kugellagerwirbel her?? Die Sehne war ne 45er Berkley Fireline,also schon was vernünftiges
Gruß, Axel


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Hey Axel, ich persönlich würde eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen, da ich den Mono's bei solchen Gewichten nicht mehr traue. Sind das die Fische von deiner FB-Seite?


----------



## antonio (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*



Kuddel89 schrieb:


> Hey Axel, ich persönlich würde eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen, da ich den Mono's bei solchen Gewichten nicht mehr traue. Sind das die Fische von deiner FB-Seite?



die fireline ist keine mono.

antonio


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Achso, ich bin davon ausgegangen, weil ich dachte geflochtene verdrallen nicht


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

hi,ich frag mich jetzt,wie Du so schnell meine FB Seite gefunden hast...bin selber nicht so fit damit.
Zu der Schnur:wenn ich alleine da angeln würde,hätt ich schon längst ne geflochtene drauf....aber im fishingpark oder auch hier auf dem Kutter mag ich immer noch die monofile sehr gern(weniger tüddelei)
Mit der Multirolle sollten die Probleme mit der verdrallten Sehne doch vorbei sein....habe allerdings Angst vor dem Auswerfen damit


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Ich bin der Bruder von Sebi, daher kenn ich die Foto's =)


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*



antonio schrieb:


> die fireline ist keine mono.
> 
> antonio


OK,war aber Berkley...die einzige die mir bekannt vorkam...wollte halt Markenware nach dem Reinfall mit dem Leihgeschirr


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Kuddel, wer ist den nu Sebi??


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Sebastian, der Kumpel von Berni


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Du meinst "Buschman"??


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Richtig


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Die Welt ist klein   ....fehlt nur noch,dass wir uns in Thailand über den Weg laufen...natürlich beim Angeln


----------



## Kuddel89 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Wäre äußerst witzig =), aber für ein Thailand Urlaub muss ich noch lange sparen


----------



## axeljass (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

is nich teurer als Norwegen oder Spanien-eher günstiger,solange Du Angeln gehst und nicht an den Bars Dein Geld verjubelst!!
So,verabschiede mich erstmal,muss essen.
Bis dann!


----------



## Dart (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

*Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?|bla:*

Wohl kaum, die beliebtesten Rollen der Guides sind Daiwa BG, Penn Slammer und Shimano US.Baitrunner.


----------



## axeljass (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Die Daiwa Bg kenn ich,hatte sie mir vor 20J in Bkk gekauft...nicht kleinzukriegen das Teil.
Wieso aber die Probleme mit der Schnur?-meinem Bruder ist übrigens das gleiche passiert, auch nach Drill mit grösserem Fisch. Hattest Du noch nie solche Probleme??


----------



## Dart (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Klar haben wir auch oft Probleme mit Schnurdrall, gerade nach einem Drill mit einem größeren Fisch.
Wichtig ist es, um das ein wenig zu minimieren, möglichst wenig gegen die Bremse zu kurbeln, wenn der Fisch Schnur nimmt.
Wenn die Schnur arg verdrall ist, solltest du die Montage demontieren.....ein schweres Grundblei anknoten, und 8-10 Leerwürfe machen, das entdrallt die Schnur eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## Jürgen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Was auch hilft sind qualitaets kugelgelagerte Wirbel :m


----------



## axeljass (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

@ Dart, @ Jürgen, ich werds damit mal probieren, ist eben alles "ein wenig" heftiger in Thailand.
Wenn ich mir überlege,dass es durchaus möglich ist hier ein 60kg Fisch zu haken....beängstigend!!
Dart, welche Rute würdest Du empfehlen-Wallergeschirr??
Habe in Cha Am zwar auch viele mit leichteren Ruten gesehen,kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das bei sonem Monster hält..


----------



## Dart (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Was snd denn dort an Höchtgewichten zu erwarten, und gibt es irgendwelche Hindernisse im Wasser?
Wie selbst benutzen viel Karpfenruten mit 3,5lb Testkurve, und Steckruten um die 3m mit geschätzten 4-4,5lb Testkurve.


----------



## axeljass (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Angeblich wurde vor kurzem einer mit 65Kg gefangen, was da jetzt noch so rumschwimmt kann ich nicht sagen, sollen aber noch grössere drin sein-obs stimmt weiss ich nicht. Eigentlich möchte ich so einen Riesen auch nicht an der Angel haben, aber wenn dann doch mal so einer kommt,sollte das Gerät schon passen.Hindernisse sind da eigentlich keine.


----------



## Dart (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Wenn es denn tatsächlich in dem See einen nenneswerten Bestand in der Größenordnung gibt, dann hat Wolle die optimale Tacklezusammenstellung schon genannt.#6

Persönlich würde ich dann aber doch lieber eine geflochtene 80lb Hauptschnur mit 4-5 Metern monofiler Schlagschnur wählen. Eine durchgängige Mono-Haptschnur wäre in der Tragkraft ein Kabel, mit einer elenden Wurfperformance.

Grundsätzlich bin ich in Thailand skeptisch bei Größenangaben, da gerade die Thais keine Fische wiegen, sondern eher *sehr großzügig* schätzen.|supergri

Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## axeljass (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Also gesehen habe ich solche Fische da auch noch nicht,deswegen hatte ich geschrieben"angeblich bis zu 100kg".Ab dem4.8 geht's wieder für 3 Wochen dahin ,mitnehmen werd ich ne anständige Wallerrute u. die Daiwa BG ,-das sollte für die meisten Fische schon passen.Und sollte wirklich so ein Riese,wenns Ihn denn gibt-an den Haken gehen, dauert der Drill eben ne Stunde länger, wie Wolle ja schon schrieb,die können ja nicht ewig abhauen.Diesmal kommt dann auch ne Waage mit 
Reiner,wie weit ist der "Dream-Lake" von Surin entfernt?


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Oh ha, von Surin ist alles weit entfernt.|supergri

"The Distance between *Surin (Surin)* and *Chiang Mai (Chiang Mai)* is :
*646.61 kilometers (km). 
The approximately estimated travel/road distance can be around 743.6 km to 808.26 km "*

http://distancecalculator.globefeed.com/Thailand_Distance_Result.asp?fromplace=Surin (Surin)&toplace=Chiang Mai (Chiang Mai)&fromlat=14.8833333&tolat=18.7902778&fromlng=103.4833333&tolng=98.9816667


----------



## axeljass (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

naja,dieses Jahr wirds dann nichts mehr,irgendwann gehts bestimmt ganz sicher nochmal nach Chiang Mai,-ist ja echt nett da-letztes Jahr wären wir fast an Deinem Teich "gelandet",die Adresse hatte uns das Hotel gegeben,hatten uns dann aber für's Songkhran Fest entschieden . Bis dann erstmal!


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Thailand's Seen :Stationärrolle unbrauchbar?*

Am besten, vorher kurz eine mail oder p.n. schicken.....wobei aus anglerischer Sicht, der Oktober sicherlich besser ist als der heiße April.

Bis denne, Reiner#h


----------

